# doulos



## river clyde

some photos taken by my dad when the doulos visited Glasgow
http://johnhendriesphotos.fotopic.net/c1932991.html


----------



## MarchSkipper

*"DOULOS" at Constanta-Port, Romania*

This ship visited Constanta-Port, Romania between 7 -26 August 2003.

Attached some photos, a post card and the admission ticket


----------



## asturbama

I traveled on this ship when it was called the France of.the C line in march of 1977
Very good ship


----------



## Old Se Dog

now a luxury land based hotel in bintan


----------



## Roger Bentley

*Doulos*

I posted a photograph of the Doulos in my gallery on 25 Feb 2007. She was berthed in Hong Kong at the Ocean Terminal. Cheers, Roger


----------



## Bob S

Saw her in Southampton on the 6th April 2004


----------

